# Paph Godefroyae Help



## AvikBiswas (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Just got two Paphs labelled paph Godefroyae Ang Song...and if I say they are tiny...that would be huge overestimate..still for the understanding attached a pic of them on my hand. 
I am not sure how to take care of these tiny plants...I know they don't like repotting very often and every time we do it, the plant goes 2 years backward...but at this time all I care about is saving them,..don't mind if they don't flower for another 3 years, frankly.
So any advice and help would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## troy (Aug 22, 2014)

You need to post a pic to identify a problem


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2014)

Usually, w/ seedlings i use a mix w/ small/fine media and include sphagnum moss, roots seem to like that. Lately I'm doing some work w/ low light for seedlings. they seem to grow faster when they need to seek out light. Good luck.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 23, 2014)

I think you mean godefroyae var Angthong. Some have very small leafspans less than 10cm..


----------



## Trithor (Aug 23, 2014)

I think a photo would help. I would love to try and assist you, but I am a very poor brachy grower, but will read this thread with keen interest in the hope that I too can learn a bit.


----------

